# saco de gatos



## Augustus

Hi,

How do you say the following Brazilian Portuguese expressions in English?


2) "saco de gatos"

Sentences: 

2) "O partido PMDB no Brasil é um saco de gatos"

Thank you very much, Muito obrigado.
Augustus


----------



## Macunaíma

A expressão "balaio de gatos" é mais comum, mas "saco de gatos" também se entende. É basicamente uma mistura confusa. No caso do PMDB, de políticos que, no espectro político, podem oscilar da esquerda mais reacionária à direita mais jurássica - a maioria, contudo, não se encaixa em definição ideológica nenhuma, são políticos profissionais em busca de cargo no governo (qualquer governo) e estão no PMDB só porque lá é o tapetão do vale-tudo.

Ah: é o maior partido do Brasil.


----------



## almufadado

When you put your hand in the bag ... what you think is going to happen ? ... I'll get scratched all over. 

One american idiomatic expression would be "a viper's nest", a "pit of snakes" and so on...


----------



## Macunaíma

Acho que não é o caso. Só há políticos "dóceis" no PMDB (exceto este). O equivalente a viper's nest aqui é mais literal: ninho de serpentes.


----------



## almufadado

Macunaíma said:


> Acho que não é o caso. Só há políticos "dóceis" no PMDB (exceto este). O equivalente a viper's nest aqui é mais literal: ninho de serpentes.



Por aqui o cunho da expressão é a de que, sendo os gatos animais que quando chateados vão de unhar a torto e a direito, é perigoso por lá a mão.

Se você acha que gato é dócil é porque só teve cachorro .

A unica expressão idiomática inglesa/americana em que entre gatos que conheço são:

"Curiosity Killed The Cat" 
Exemplos : 
"Hey, don't go there ! remember Curiosity killed the cat."

  Let The Cat Out Of The Bag »
 "Macunaíma did not agree with almufadado so he is letting the cat out of the bag."

Por aqui usa-se também a expressão "ninho de vespas" (dada a sua agressividade quando em perigo) 

Agora se o PMDB é um "ninho de frouxos" ... cara tou nem ai´!


----------



## Augustus

Oi, Macunaima:

Aqui no Rio de Janeiro, "saco de gatos" na gíria quer dizer "uma mistura de coisas muito heterogêneas". Nesse sentido alguem me disse que a melhor tradução seria "hodgepodge". Será que cai bem no exemplo "O PMDB é um saco de gatos"?


----------



## djlaranja

Augustus said:


> Oi, Macunaima:
> 
> Aqui no Rio de Janeiro, "saco de gatos" na gíria quer dizer "uma mistura de coisas muito heterogêneas". Nesse sentido alguem me disse que a melhor tradução seria "hodgepodge". Será que cai bem no exemplo "O PMDB é um saco de gatos"?


 
Acho que, pelo significado, a tradução de Augustus é a melhor.

As demais parecem emprestar um caráter muito agressivo aos "gatos" do "saco".

A ideia que acompanha tal expressão é a de que a reunião é pouco harmoniosa, no sentido de que é uma mistura heterogênea demais, como disse Augustus.

Abraços,

Denilson


----------



## BENTEVI

djlaranja said:


> Acho que, pelo significado, a tradução de Augustus é a melhor.
> 
> As demais parecem emprestar um caráter muito agressivo aos "gatos" do "saco".
> 
> A ideia que acompanha tal expressão é a de que a reunião é pouco harmoniosa, no sentido de que é uma mistura heterogênea demais, como disse Augustus.
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> Denilson


 

Hi folks,

Acho sempre engraçado essas expressões com animais. I don't think there is an exact translation for "balaio de gato", or at least, not one where an animal word is used. The words that come closest to the sense Augusto is asking about are "mishmash" and "hodgepodge". I also thought of "cat's cradle", a game I played a lot when I was a child (the one with the strings), but I think that is a "cama de gato", and it's not used in the sense of confusion. However, I think "mishmash" really fits what August is searching for. 

Mishmash = n. A collection or mixture of unrelated things (mixórdia, confusão). It's also a synonym of "hodgepodge". 

What’s wrong with the Democrats -DAWN - International; June 12, 2006
Today’s Republican *Party is a mishmash* of schisms — between social conservatives and moderates, foreign-policy interventionists and realists, *...*
www.dawn.com/2006/06/12/int11.htm - 

I hope this helps


----------



## Carfer

O meu entendimento de _'saco de gatos'_ (tal como usamos a expressão aqui em portugal e para mais referindo-se a um partido) é a de um grupo onde, na luta pelo poder, há um ambiente generalizado de guerrilha interna, onde cada um dos aspirantes a líder procura '_lixar'_ os outros, onde vale tudo para o efeito de manter ou conquistar o poder.


----------



## BENTEVI

Carfer said:


> O meu entendimento de _'saco de gatos'_ (tal como usamos a expressão aqui em portugal e para mais referindo-se a um partido) é a de um grupo onde, na luta pelo poder, há um ambiente generalizado de guerrilha interna, onde cada um dos aspirantes a líder procura '_lixar'_ os outros, onde vale tudo para o efeito de manter ou conquistar o poder.


 
Pelo jeito, tudo depende do tamanho do balaio, do tamanho das garras e do nível de estresse dos gatos


----------



## coolbrowne

This is certainly funny 


BENTEVI said:


> ... tudo depende do tamanho do balaio, do tamanho das garras...


But I think we are dancing around what, at least for me, looks like a hitherto unknown fact, namely the this expression has significantly different meanings according to which side of the Atlantic one refers to:
Portugal - a bunch of people *fighting* *each other* (nest of vipers)
Brazil - a bunch of people *in* *disagreement* (mishmash, hodgepodge)​Regards


----------



## almufadado

coolbrowne said:


> Tis is certainly funny



Let's tell Augustus that is better to "change the party". 

Agora a sério (_à séria_ pop pt-pt), para nos mantermos fiéis à alegoria, vou  defender o meu "viper's nest" com esta citação :

(...)For the purposes of the story, the house is a wartime 'funk hole' - the contemptuous name given to country hotels to where the wealthy fled from the bomb-ravaged cities during the height of the air-raids. The hotels sheltered cowards, deserters and black-market profiteers, without asking too many questions about their guests, and somehow managed to supply them - even during those times of strict rationing - with everything they wanted. Foyle's investigations into the disappearance of a young boy and a break-in at a local food depot lead him to the hotel and he finds himself in *a viper's nest of greed and deceit*. (...)
from http://www.foyleswar.com/media/03mag5.htm

(...)In Salon, NBCC Board member Laura Miller praises "American Islam" by Paul Barrett, who "has done a nearly miraculous job of writing thoughtfully, clearly and sensibly about a subject that usually stirs up a viper's nest of prejudice, defensiveness and paranoia."(...)

Do que (pouco) que sei dos Partidos Brasileiros, não diferem muitos dos outros: são grupos contra grupos com as respectivas _claques _(torcedores), temperados com mais corrupto menos corrupto, a linha que os une a todos (aos partidos) são as _guerras intestinas _(não, não são movimentos involuntários das entranhas que em geral resultam na produção de gases) em que cada potencial lider faz tudo (por vezes demais) para por o pé no palanque. 

Agora se eu tiver um saco cheiro de gatos e mexer o saco, os gatos assustam-se e querem sair para fora. Em geral com gatos vale tudo para atingirem o objectivo que  é fugir.

But it seems anglos' don't have cats or usually they don't bag them they only like to trouble those peacefull vipers that, after stired, sting and die ... so here is the dilema ... to cat or to viper ... that is the question.


----------



## BENTEVI

almufadado said:


> Let's tell Augustus that is better to "change the party".
> 
> Agora a sério (_à séria_ pop pt-pt), para nos mantermos fiéis à alegoria, vou defender o meu "viper's nest" com esta citação :
> 
> (...)For the purposes of the story, the house is a wartime 'funk hole' - the contemptuous name given to country hotels to where the wealthy fled from the bomb-ravaged cities during the height of the air-raids. The hotels sheltered cowards, deserters and black-market profiteers, without asking too many questions about their guests, and somehow managed to supply them - even during those times of strict rationing - with everything they wanted. Foyle's investigations into the disappearance of a young boy and a break-in at a local food depot lead him to the hotel and he finds himself in *a viper's nest of greed and deceit*. (...)
> from http://www.foyleswar.com/media/03mag5.htm
> 
> (...)In Salon, NBCC Board member Laura Miller praises "American Islam" by Paul Barrett, who "has done a nearly miraculous job of writing thoughtfully, clearly and sensibly about a subject that usually stirs up a viper's nest of prejudice, defensiveness and paranoia."(...)
> 
> Do que (pouco) que sei dos Partidos Brasileiros, não diferem muitos dos outros: são grupos contra grupos com as respectivas _claques _(torcedores), temperados com mais corrupto menos corrupto, a linha que os une a todos (aos partidos) são as _guerras intestinas _(não, não são movimentos involuntários das entranhas que em geral resultam na produção de gases) em que cada potencial lider faz tudo (por vezes demais) para por o pé no palanque.
> 
> Agora se eu tiver um saco cheiro de gatos e mexer o saco, os gatos assustam-se e querem sair para fora. Em geral com gatos vale tudo para atingirem o objectivo que é fugir.
> 
> But it seems anglos' don't have cats or usually they don't bag them they only like to trouble those peacefull vipers that, after stired, sting and die ... so here is the dilema ... to cat or to viper ... that is the question.


 
almufadado,

I think "viper's nest" works fine depending on speaker's intention when using "saco de gatos". I just don't agree with your last paragraph about "anglos and cats". They do "bag" them and then someone lets them out, but the meaning is completely different: "to let the cat out of the bag = to reveal a secret". And below are just a few expressions with the word "cat". There are a lot more!

to rain cats and dogs

top cat

Cat got your tongue (Did the cat get your tongue)? 

She thinks he's the cat's whiskers

There's not enough room to swing a cat!

Curiosity killed the cat

When the cat's away, the mice will play

grin like a Cheshire cat


----------



## almufadado

BENTEVI said:


> almufadado,
> 
> I think "viper's nest" works fine depending on speaker's intention when using "saco de gatos".



That's it ... this is where all started !
Therefore the question is how to translate a idiomatic expression (a popular saying) to a similar one in the english language.

So, I simply made a suggestion to solve Augustus problem. 

About the "anglo's", I meant no disrespect ... just abbreviated Anglosaxons (?)  and said there are no direct translations, which is "bag of cats" and has no idiomatic value, and confirmed as, in your examples, there's none appropriated which include cats.

But if you have such a strong feeling about me choosing "viper's nest" (a common allegoric idiomatic english expression) a will retract from my position and carry on with my life . Sorry for all the trouble I caused you.


----------



## almufadado

Traduções possíveis das Suas frases idiomáticas Inglesas para frases idiomáticas Portuguesas. 



BENTEVI said:


> almufadado,
> 
> to rain cats and dogs - "Chove a cântaros !"
> 
> Cat got your tongue (Did the cat get your tongue)? - "Fala ! O gato comeu-te a lingua ?"
> 
> Curiosity killed the cat - "A curiosidade matou o gato !" (começa a ser usada em Portugal por tradução directa do inglês)
> 
> When the cat's away, the mice will play - "Patrão fora, dia santo na loja !"


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, calm down! Tudo não está passando dum mal-entendido. Tenho certeza de que nem um nem o outro tem ou teve a mínima vontade de se criticarem, portanto, abaixem as armas e voltemos ao tópico.


----------



## BENTEVI

Vanda said:


> Meninos, calm down! Tudo não está passando dum mal-entendido. Tenho certeza de que nem um nem o outro tem ou teve a mínima vontade de se criticarem, portanto, abaixem as armas e voltemos ao tópico.


 
Oi Vanda,

Não acho que o tom seja de crítica. Se for, é construtiva. Estamos todos desarmados. Acho que seria interessante abrir um thread para elaborar uma lista de expressões idiomáticas com nomes de bichos. Seria no mínimo divertido.


----------



## BENTEVI

almufadado said:


> That's it ... this is where all started !
> Therefore the question is how to translate a idiomatic expression (a popular saying) to a similar one in the english language.
> 
> So, I simply made a suggestion to solve Augustus problem.
> 
> About the "anglo's", I meant no disrespect ... just abbreviated Anglosaxons (?) and said there are no direct translations, which is "bag of cats" and has no idiomatic value, and confirmed as, in your examples, there's none appropriated which include cats.
> 
> But if you have such a strong feeling about me choosing "viper's nest" (a common allegoric idiomatic english expression) a will retract from my position and carry on with my life . Sorry for all the trouble I caused you.


 
No, absolutely not. No hard feelings. There must be a misunderstanding. Sorry if I was the cause of it. I meant you no disrespect, either.


----------



## moura

[Acho que seria interessante abrir um thread para elaborar uma lista de expressões idiomáticas com nomes de bichos. Seria no mínimo divertido.[/quote]

Então, aqui vão algumas:

pele de *galinha* = pele arrepiada, por medo, frio, excitação ou outra coisa qualquer

*bode* expiatório = alguém que paga as frustrações, ira, zanga de outrém e que, na maior parte das vezes, nem foi perdido nem achado

sofrer um *frango *= má defesa de um guarda-redes ou goleiro (bras.)

*burro *velho não aprende línguas 

*lobo* com pele de cordeiro = os tais que parecem não matar uma mosca, quando não é bem assim...

a própria frase "não matar uma *mosca*" = inofensivo

*barata *tonta = diz-se de alguém muito desnorteado, confuso, e normalmente associa-se a movimento:  "andava que nem uma barata tonta"


----------



## almufadado

Memória de *elefante* - com grande cultura
dose de *cavalo* - uma grande porção de qualquer coisa
pés-de-*pato* - barbatanas; extensões dos pés em borracha para auxiliar a natação
*Barbatanas* - pés-de-pato; extensões dos pés em borracha para auxiliar a natação
discutir o *ovo* ou a *galinha* - discussão sem final, infrutífera
o *ovo* de Colombo - coisa difícil de resolver
rir como um *hiena* - rir muito, às gargalhadas, rir agudo
(ter) pescoço de *girafa* - pessoa com pescoço muito grande
Parecem umas *galinhas *! - usa-se para descrever pessoas em grupo a falar de forma  ruidosa, em surdina.
Mais vale um *pássaro* na mão que dois a voar - não ser ganancioso, jogar pelo seguro
*Pinto* - pénis
é um *porco* ! - refere-se a pessoa que não se lava, a pessoa que joga sujo !
Parecem* coelhos* ! - que estão sempre a fazer sexo, que têm muito filhos
ter *vaca* ! - ter sorte
Está a *bezerrar*  - pessoa que está a desatinar e faz escândalo como um bezerro (rês de bovino) com fome
*Franganote *- criança pequena e fraquinha, fracote
na *Porcalhota* - dito pelos citadinos quando se referem às terras (localidades) agrícolas
*gat*inhar - em geral refere-se ao andar dos bébé, andar de *gatas*, andar de quatro
O que é que estás para ai a *ganir *? - um pergunta ao outro porque é que se está a lamentar
Os *cães* ladram e a caravana passa - apesar da resistência aos argumentos insiste em ter razão
Ficar no *reco-reco* - onomatopeia para descrever uma conversa, ficar a conversar
Cantar de* galo* - armado em bom, sobranceiro
tira as *patas* dai/disso ! - pedir agressivamente para deslargar uma coisa
Ó *patas de urso* ! - expressão carinhosa para se chamar uma pessoa (dependendo do tom pode ser depreciativa)
Vamos *bicar *qualquer coisa ! - vamos petiscar
Coração de *leão* - corajoso
Fome de *leão* - ter muita fome
Comia um* cavalo* - ter muita fome, desesperado para comer
Teimoso como uma *mula* ! - obstinado
Não sou *besta de carga *! - não foi levar/carregar isso
É uma *besta* ! - ser estúpido, parvo, idiota
Parece um *touro de morte* ! pessoa muito chateada, irritada que movimenta muito (em analogia à atitude do touro na arena depois de estocado e antes de morrer)
*Lagartos* - sportinguistas (do Sporting Clube de Portugal) se for dito por um Benfiquista é depreciativo
*Águias *- benfiquistas (do Sport Lisboa Benfica)
*Dragões *- portistas (do Futebol clube do porto)
*Leões* - sportinguistas (do Sporting Clube de Portugal)


----------



## almufadado

BENTEVI said:


> No, absolutely not. No hard feelings. There must be a misunderstanding. Sorry if I was the cause of it. I meant you no disrespect, either.



Vanda e Bentevi : 
"Da discussão surge a luz" alimentada pelas "faiscas" que surgiram da nossa argumentação foram para além de ecológicamente correcto, diminuindo a nossa pegada de carbono , trazendo mais achas à fogueira da nossa cultura. Tenho dito ! 

Truce !  let's put the cats inside the bag again!


----------

